# ISPConfig3 Fehler nach update



## funsurfer (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe seit dem Update auf die neueste Version plötzlich folgende Fehler im Systemprotokoll...

Was könnte das sein?

PHP Warning:  mysql_connect(): Lost connection to MySQL server at  'reading initial communication packet', system error: 110 in  /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 78
PHP Warning:  mysql_errno() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean  given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on  line 63
PHP Warning:  mysql_error() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean  given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on  line 64
PHP Warning:  mysql_connect(): Lost connection to MySQL server at  'reading initial communication packet', system error: 110 in  /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 78
PHP Warning:  mysql_errno() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean  given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on  line 63
PHP Warning:  mysql_error() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean  given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on  line 64

Danke und LG


----------



## Till (2. Mai 2011)

poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap | grep mysql


----------



## funsurfer (2. Mai 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> poste mal die Ausgabe von:
> 
> netstat -tap | grep mysql


Grundsätzlich funktioniert am Server alles.

tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:49968         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:49170         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:36282         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:45723         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   30017/smtpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:36281         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   29843/smtpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:45727         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:50007         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   22939/amavisd (ch35
tcp        0      0 localhost:49176         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   30876/smtpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:45708         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   29256/smtpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:45722         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   30017/smtpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:45722         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:49180         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:45729         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:49180         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   31042/proxymap
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:45710         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:49177         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:49171         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:45708         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:33586         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   23864/amavisd (ch31
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:49169         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:45730         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   30877/smtpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:36281         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:45709         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   29256/smtpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:50007         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:49171         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   28801/smtpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:45725         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   31385/amavisd (ch1-
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:45711         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:36299         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   30876/smtpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:51819         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   29281/amavisd (ch3-
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:45735         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:33609         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   24075/amavisd (ch34
tcp        0      0 localhost:49987         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   30747/amavisd (ch5-
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:49175         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:51819         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:49179         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:49176         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:45709         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:43779         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:45736         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   30877/smtpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:45730         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:45710         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   29256/smtpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:49177         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   30876/smtpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:45723         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:45740         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:36280         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:43779         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   28127/amavisd (ch14
tcp        0      0 localhost:49968         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   30603/amavisd (ch4-
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:45720         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:49169         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   28801/smtpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:45729         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   30877/smtpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:49170         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   28801/smtpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:51763         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:45712         localhost:mysql         TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:33586         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:45721         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:45736         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:45721         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   30017/smtpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:45740         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   28801/smtpd
tcp        0      0 SERVER.SUB.DOMAIN.TLD:47789 ADMIN-SERVER-IP:mysql     TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:38688         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:51763         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   29222/amavisd (ch8-
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:45728         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:45725         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:36299         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:33609         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:49124         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   30871/trivial-rewri
tcp        0      0 localhost:45731         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   30877/smtpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:45732         localhost:mysql         TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 localhost:38688         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   26809/amavisd (ch15
tcp        0      0 localhost:49179         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   31042/proxymap
tcp        0      0 localhost:45711         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   31042/proxymap
tcp        0      0 localhost:49175         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   30876/smtpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:36282         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   29843/smtpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:49987         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:36280         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   29843/smtpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:45735         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   31508/cleanup
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:49124         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:45720         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   30017/smtpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:45727         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   31494/trivial-rewri
tcp        0      0 localhost:45728         localhost:mysql         VERBUNDEN   30877/smtpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:45731         VERBUNDEN   2426/mysqld


----------



## Till (2. Mai 2011)

soweit ich weiß ist Fehler 110 ein mysql connect timeout. Ist das ein multiserver system und wenn ja, tritt der Fehler auf einem slave auf? Dann würde ich mal uaf ein problem mit einer Firewall tippen oder der mysql auf dem master läuft nicht oder nimmt keine Anfragen entgegen.


----------



## funsurfer (2. Mai 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> soweit ich weiß ist Fehler 110 ein mysql connect timeout. Ist das ein multiserver system und wenn ja, tritt der Fehler auf einem slave auf? Dann würde ich mal uaf ein problem mit einer Firewall tippen oder der mysql auf dem master läuft nicht oder nimmt keine Anfragen entgegen.


Hallo.

Ja, das ist auf einem MS Setup, aber es gibt keine Firewall dazwischen.vor allem haben die anderen 2 Server des Setups auch kein Problem.


LG


----------



## Till (2. Mai 2011)

Dass andere Server kein Problem haben, bedeutet nicht allzu viel. da die Verbindunegn j von anderen IP's kommen. Schalte mal logging in mysql auf dem master an und sieh nach ob Du dort Fehlermeldungen erhältst. Es kann z.B. sein dass mysql die Verbindungen von dieser einen IP blockt, wenn es zu viele Login Fehlversuche gab.


----------



## funsurfer (2. Mai 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Dass andere Server kein Problem haben, bedeutet nicht allzu viel. da die Verbindunegn j von anderen IP's kommen. Schalte mal logging in mysql auf dem master an und sieh nach ob Du dort Fehlermeldungen erhältst. Es kann z.B. sein dass mysql die Verbindungen von dieser einen IP blockt, wenn es zu viele Login Fehlversuche gab.


Ich habe gerade am anderen server was entdeckt...:

PHP Warning:  mysql_connect(): Lost connection to MySQL server at  'reading initial communication packet', system error: 113 in  /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 78
PHP Warning:  mysql_errno() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean  given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on  line 63
PHP Warning:  mysql_error() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean  given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on  line 64
PHP Warning:  mysql_connect(): Lost connection to MySQL server at  'reading initial communication packet', system error: 113 in  /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 78
PHP Warning:  mysql_errno() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean  given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on  line 63
PHP Warning:  mysql_error() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean  given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on  line 64

übrigens kommt der fehler nur im ISPCRON log.

Fail2 ban zeigt keine errors an. auch Mysql Log ist leer...


LG


----------



## Till (2. Mai 2011)

> übrigens kommt der fehler nur im ISPCRON log.


Denn nur dort wird zum master connected.

Hast Du beim update von ispconfig auf dem master ausgewählt dass er die rechte in der DB neu setzen soll? Wenn nicht, führ das update auf dem master neu aus und wähle dann yes bei der Frage aus.


----------



## funsurfer (2. Mai 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Denn nur dort wird zum master connected.
> 
> Hast Du beim update von ispconfig auf dem master ausgewählt dass er die rechte in der DB neu setzen soll? Wenn nicht, führ das update auf dem master neu aus und wähle dann yes bei der Frage aus.


Ok, das weiß ich nimmer.. ich denke schon... aber ich werde morgen nochmals updaten... normal mache ich das update aus dem ISPCONFIG heraus. 

bevor ich das mache muss noch einiges gebackupt werden.

Ich melde mich morgen nochmal. danke im Voraus.


----------



## Till (3. Mai 2011)

Ich würde das Update immer von der Shell aus machen, denn das Autoupdate kann solche Einstellungen nicht machen sondern nimmt immer die Defaults. Die Defaults sind für slaves ok, aber beim Master muss unter umständen die Option zum rekonfigurieren der rechte genommen werden.


----------



## funsurfer (4. Mai 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Denn nur dort wird zum master connected.
> 
> Hast Du beim update von ispconfig auf dem master ausgewählt dass er die rechte in der DB neu setzen soll? Wenn nicht, führ das update auf dem master neu aus und wähle dann yes bei der Frage aus.


ähm... wie führe ich denn das update erneut aus?

er sagt mir, dass ich schon die neusere Version habe...
Nochmal downloaden und installieren?
und irgendwie ist etwas seltsam auf den servern.....
Ich habe überall eine hosts.deny und dort sshd=ALL eingetragen um denn ssh dienst nur aus meinem netzt zu erlauben.
Allerdings auf den servern folgendes im log:
2011-05-04 02:33:34,314 fail2ban.actions: WARNING [ssh] Ban 96.53.245.148
 2011-05-04 02:43:34,355 fail2ban.actions: WARNING [ssh] Unban 96.53.245.148
 2011-05-04 02:44:06,414 fail2ban.actions: WARNING [ssh] Ban 96.53.245.148
 2011-05-04 02:54:06,482 fail2ban.actions: WARNING [ssh] Unban 96.53.245.148
 2011-05-04 02:54:38,526 fail2ban.actions: WARNING [ssh] Ban 96.53.245.148
 2011-05-04 03:04:38,563 fail2ban.actions: WARNING [ssh] Unban 96.53.245.148

wenn ich es aber so von extern teste komm ich richtigerweise nicht hin....

danke für eure hilfe.


LG


----------



## Till (5. Mai 2011)

> er sagt mir, dass ich schon die neusere Version habe...
> Nochmal downloaden und installieren?


ISPConfig tar.gz runterladen, entpacken und dann das update.php script manuell aufrufen.

Zu SSH: Steht denn dazu was im auth.log drin?


----------



## funsurfer (5. Mai 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> ISPConfig tar.gz runterladen, entpacken und dann das update.php script manuell aufrufen.
> 
> Zu SSH: Steht denn dazu was im auth.log drin?


Passend dazu:

May  4 02:54:10 admin01 sshd[16211]: refused connect from 96.53.245.148 (96.53.245.148)
May  4 02:54:16 admin01 sshd[16212]: refused connect from 96.53.245.148 (96.53.245.148)
May  4 02:54:21 admin01 sshd[16213]: refused connect from 96.53.245.148 (96.53.245.148)
May  4 02:54:26 admin01 sshd[16214]: refused connect from 96.53.245.148 (96.53.245.148)
May  4 02:54:32 admin01 sshd[16215]: refused connect from 96.53.245.148 (96.53.245.148)
May  4 02:54:37 admin01 sshd[16216]: refused connect from 96.53.245.148 (96.53.245.148)


Das update hat nichts gebracht....
auffälllig ist auch, dass der Fehler nur an den Slaves mit Debian 6 auftritt. Bei Debian 5 Servern gibt es keinen Fehler...


LG


----------



## Till (6. Mai 2011)

Zu sshd: Ich denke, dass dann alles ok ist, denn fail2ban liest das auth.log und dort werden ja auch abgelehnte Verbindungen, die Du mittels hosts.deny geblockt hast, geloggt.


Zum mysql error: Versuch bitte mal dich in die master DB mittels mysql Kommando mit den Zugangsdaten aus /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/config.inc.php vom slave aus einzuloggen.


----------



## funsurfer (14. Mai 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Zu sshd: Ich denke, dass dann alles ok ist, denn fail2ban liest das auth.log und dort werden ja auch abgelehnte Verbindungen, die Du mittels hosts.deny geblockt hast, geloggt.


Danke, das passt soweit alles.  Paranoia mcht sich bei mir momentan breit 




Zitat von Till:


> Zum mysql error: Versuch bitte mal dich in die master DB mittels mysql Kommando mit den Zugangsdaten aus /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/config.inc.php vom slave aus einzuloggen.


Habe ich gemacht, funktioniert aber alles ganz normal... Trotzdem die Fehler bei allen Debian Squeeze hosts:

PHP Warning:  mysql_connect(): Lost connection to MySQL server at  'reading initial communication packet', system error: 110 in  /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 78
PHP Warning:  mysql_errno() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean  given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on  line 63
PHP Warning:  mysql_error() expects parameter 1 to be resource, boolean  given in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on  line 64

welches Passwort generiert denn der ISConfig, beim User ispcsrv8
Sonst der login mit  den Hauptusern funktioniert.

Auch das MYsql Log am Master hat keine schwierigkeiten....
Welches Log ist denn das ISPCron Log? damit ich mal die Uhrzeit nasehen kann das immer passiert.

Danke und LG


----------



## Till (16. Mai 2011)

> welches Passwort generiert denn der ISConfig, beim User ispcsrv8


steht in der config.inc.php Datei drin.



> Welches Log ist denn das ISPCron Log? damit ich mal die Uhrzeit nasehen kann das immer passiert.


Siehe Verzeichnis /var/log/ispconfig/


----------



## funsurfer (16. Mai 2011)

Hm... das passiert immer um ca. 7:30 bis ca 7:45....

Passiert da ein standard CRON?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

LG


----------



## Till (17. Mai 2011)

> Hm... das passiert immer um ca. 7:30 bis ca 7:45....


Nein, der ISPConfig Cronjob läuft um 0:30 Uhr.


----------

